# Letters To God



## Jillaroo (Jul 18, 2013)

ear God,
Did You really mean “do unto others as they do unto you?” Because if you did, then I’m going to punch my brother. – Love, Cindy 

Dear God,
I read the Bible. What does “begat” mean? I don’t know and nobody will tell me. -Love, Allison 

Dear God,
I went to this wedding and they kissed right in church. Is that okay? – Your Friend, Nigel 

Dear God,
I would like to live 900 years like that guy in the Bible. – Your Friend, John 

Dear God,
Please send me a pony. I never asked for anything before, you can look it up. – Ben 

Dear God,
We read that Thomas Edison made light. But in Sunday school they said you did it. I bet he stole your idea. Love, Angie 

Dear God,
Instead of letting people die and having to make new ones, why don’t you just keep the ones you have now? – Jamie 

Dear God,
Did you mean for giraffes to look like that or was it an accident? – Deena 

Dear God,
Maybe Cain and Abel would not kill each other so much if they had their own rooms. It works with my brother. – Evan 

Dear God,
Thank you for the baby brother, but what I prayed for was a puppy. – Love, Susan 

Dear God,
I didn’t think purple went with orange until I saw the sunset you made on Tuesday. – Allyson 

Dear God,
Is it true my father won’t get in Heaven if he uses his fishing words in the house? – Kenny 

Dear God,
Are you really invisible or is that a trick? -Dylan 

Dear God,
My brother told me about being born but it doesn’t sound right. They’re just kidding, aren’t they? -Kristen 

Dear God,
If you watch me in church Sunday, I’ll show you my new suit. – Mike 

Dear God,
I bet it is very hard for you to love all of everybody in the whole world all the time. There are only 6 people in my house and I can’t do it. -Nancy


----------



## Michael. (Jul 19, 2013)

Good selection of letters.
.





.​


----------



## That Guy (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Jul 20, 2013)

.





.​


----------

